# Child friendly Calvert Marine Museum in Solomon's Island, MD



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

My wife, 18 month old son and I had a wonderful visit to the Calvert Marine Museum in Solomon's Island, Maryland, yesterday: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1788833576109.56398.1697692955&type=3&l=6059a7be83

If you live in the Chesapeake Bay area and have small children, you may want to consider this as a Winter land voyage for your family. The museum has a discovery room for children, interesting aquaria, and a screwpile lighthouse to climb.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Absolutely, the Calvert Maritime Museum is one of our favorite spots to visit with the kids, the St Michaels Maritime Museum is also very well done.


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

If we're making a list of maritime museums to visit, I will plug those in Erie Pa and Kingston, Ont.


----------

